# "new" goreef



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

guys, did anybody make purchases under new management ?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Didn't make a purchase but made an inquiry on a light - didn't like the attitude -not willing to meet the price of other vendors - prefer Matheau any day. Decided to shop elsewhere.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I also surprised. I was asking what they can do best, for a customer who spent few thousand there and planing to spent more.

I got polite answer with the quote identical (even pennies) to the price on the website.
Why to bother replaying and writing numbers?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

When do you think new management started? I ordered reef octopus skimmer and pump before Christmas. The 90 degree elbow was snapped off and they replaced it. But the box was all ripped up, I think it was sent broken. Service was ok though.

Has anyone had more recent expesince?


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Have they improved their prices at all under this new management? I always found them more expensive than LFS or web only sales sites like mops or petsandponds.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Tim said:


> Have they improved their prices at all under this new management? I always found them more expensive than LFS or web only sales sites like mops or petsandponds.


This is the reason I never bought online.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> This is the reason I never bought online.


How lucky you guys. I never was able to find in MOPS what I need - lights, bulbs, pumps, skimmer

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

sig said:


> How lucky you guys. I never could not find in MOPS what I need - lights, bulbs, pumps, skimmer


lights and bulbs: NAFB cheaper and no extra shipping charges and while there you get to dig throuigh their $10 frag tank 

pumps and skimmers: petsandponds usually cheaper, as is jlaquatics, and aquavalley(Ottawa)


----------



## carnut (Nov 1, 2010)

I sent a couple inquires with a good reply. My boxing day was well packaged and all there. Wasn't sure if it was new owner or helper.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Thats too bad - Mathieu was really great to deal with!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I've ordered with both, new and old. Matthieu had really good customer service. The new management...ray is a nice guy too. It seemed like they didn't have stuff in stock when he site said they did, so I had to wait a week for them to get my light and then send everything to me. It took a bit to get my last shipment in but that was due to Canada post and the Xmas holidays. Ray is pretty stand up because I ordered the flat nozzle for the loc line but it didn't come in on time so he sent me the round nozzle and credited me the $2 or whatever it costed for the flat nozzle. Not much $ but still a nice gesture because he didnt want my shipment delayed any longer. Not much cheaper, pretty fair priced but overall a good experience. I've bought a lot of stuff from them.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes thats a shame I received an email saying goreef is going under new managment and all the wholesell accounts will be cancel and people have to apply again so I just wont bother I liked to deal with Matthieu only


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

I've been dealing with a fellow named Ray for quite a while. I think Mathiue is history, unfortunately.


----------



## VinnyTang (Jan 4, 2013)

Ray bought GoReef from Mat in October if I'm not mistaken. I've ordered from both guys with success. I've also had items arrive that were not up to par. They were quick to send a barcode to print out to ship back free of charge. 

I agree with the previous post, it's hard getting a deal out of them.

Ray is also the owner of reefsupplies.ca. He's been really helpful over the past month I've been talking with him. 

Order from either site with confidence!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

That sucks. Mathieu was great about giving a good deal when you spent a lot.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

so Ray bought Mathieu out, wondering if he is with that other group of wholesalers in Montreal area.


----------

